# Mein Internet geht nicht mehr. Keine Websiten mehr aufrufbar



## convo (5. Januar 2005)

hi leute,
 grad eben musste ich wieder ein Problem feststellen.
 Bin unter T-Online ins Internet gegangen,alles lief prima,dann ging ich unter oulook express. schon der erste fehler: aus irgendwelchen gründen konnten meine mails nicht mehr abgerufen werden.
 naja dachte ich.
 ging dann unter firefox und die startseite google öffnete sich nimmer: es kam: Bitte überpfüen sie den Namen und versuchen sie es erneut. 
 Dann ging ich auf http://www.ebay.de und auf anderen Seiten und vielen bekannte,die es gibt. Doch firefox fand nichts.
 Versuchte es dann mit opera,mozilla,Internet Explorer. aber vergebens. Ich war im Internet und das einzige was noch einigermaßen funzte was ICQ .
 Machte dannn Systemwiederherstellung. Da fiel mir auf,WIE LANGE der PC brauchte und alles in zeitlupe ablief. das Starten des PC's. das Laden und und und. Und dann hieß es: Das system konntte nicht wie folgt hergestellt werden. habe dann 2 andere Systemwiederherstellungspunkte getroffen,aber immer das gleiche problem. 
 Jetzt musste ich feststellen,dass,wenn ich ein programm öffnen will,es SAULANGE dauert,bis ds programm geöffnet ist. welches ist egal. die CPU ist beim Taskmanager ununterbrochen auf 100% und auch wenn ich programme minimiere und wieder maximieren will,läuft dies in zeitlupe ab.
 Das Problem ist nur ab heute,von der einen Sekunde auf die nächste war das Problem da.
 Auch dachte ich,es läge an zone alarm,also hab ich das mal deaktivert udn ausgeschalten und siehe da. Jede 2 Seite ging dann her,doch andere Seiten blieben mir nicht zugänglich. google ging her aber ebay dann nicht.
 ICh lass jetzt mal defrag durchlaufen. datenbereinigung geht ja bei mir nicht,selbst nach 4 Stunden steht immer da: die daten werden ermittelt dies kann einige minuten dauern.
 werde auch mal ashompoo 2 drüberlaufen lassen. aber das letzte mal hab ich das vor 4 Tagen gemacht. schon komisch..
 was meint ihr stimmt da nicht?
 achja,firefox sucht immer nach der website und mir fällt auf,dass firefox immer bei Suche host dann steckenbleibt. sieht man rechts unten,was firefox ja gerade macht.
 Was stimmt mit meinem PC schon wieder nicht
 hab XP und AMD 2800. 768 DDR RAM. guter CPU Kühler.
 mach ich was falsch?


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

da ich deinen PC nicht persönlich kenne, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen was mit ihm nicht stimmt... 

Wenn du schon den Taskmanager aufrufst, dann solltest du mal nachsehen, welcher Prozess deine CPU so in beschlag nimmt!

So wie sich das bei dir mit den nicht gefundenen Seiten anhört hast du ein DNS Problem, was natürlich durch deine _Firewall_ kommen kann...


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Januar 2005)

Schau mal in den Taskmanager, welcher Prozess da die 99% CPU-Auslastung verursacht und beende ihn. Poste dann bitte gleich wie der Prozess hieß. Ich glaube fast du hast da zwei voneinander unabhängige Probleme.
Das mit dem Internet sieht mir sehr nach defekten DNS - Servern aus.
Probier mal zb.  216.239.57.104 anzupingen und sag uns was passiert.

[edit] Ok, da ist mir wer zuvorgekommen... [/edit]


----------



## convo (5. Januar 2005)

das hab ich auch schon gemacht und es ist immer der prozess auf 90-100%,den ich gerade öffnen will,sprich es ist das programm,das ich gerade aufrufe.. auch hat firfox verdächtig viel,irgendwas stimmt da nicht..
  zur zeit kann ich www.t-online.de und www.gmx.de mit ALLEN Browsern nicht aufrufen. Google geht 
  was kann ich machen?

 EDIT: die nummer von johannes postler ging,denn google GEHT ZURZEIT bei mir grad


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Januar 2005)

Probier mal bitte 213.165.64.215 in einem Browser zu öffnen.

PS: Netiquette...


----------



## convo (6. Januar 2005)

heute läuft wieder alles wie geschmiert.
 mein otulook express geht wieder,Internet geht wieder. ebay und google. einfach ALLES geht wieder. der PC ist nicht mehr lahm und in zeitlupe. Er ist wieder normal langsam/schnell,wie man es halt nimmt.
 Der PC hat immer seine Macken. Bin gespannt,wann dieses problem wieder kommt.
 das letzte mal war vor 2 Monaten etwa und gestern halt.
 Naja,vielleicht muss ich zu dem Computer nur ganz besonders lieb sein,dann ist er auch lieb zu mir 
 das wäre die einzige vernünftige erklärung,denn es kommt einfach aus heiterm himmel


----------

